# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Attention All Ghouls and Goblins!  The Halloween Avatar Wars Have Begun!

## Cindy Hamlin

Submit your avatars and don't be afraid!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

#2

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

This one is a wav file, but appropriate for the holiday!

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

:Eek:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

.

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## optispares

spooks

----------


## Darris Chambless

Hello Cindy,

One of my favorite movies is "Young Frankenstien" and the wave file is quite appropriate.

I have no scary avatar to post other than this: 

DARRIS

Now that's scary ;)

Darris C.

----------


## jofelk

I have a couple to offer. I hope they are good ones!

----------


## jofelk

And another. The office would say I get this look when I'm up to something! Not ME!

----------


## jofelk

Last one

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Darris Chambless said:* 
> Hello Cindy,
> 
> One of my favorite movies is "Young Frankenstien" and the wave file is quite appropriate.
> 
> I have no scary avatar to post other than this: 
> 
> DARRIS
> 
> ...



I love Young Frankenstein also.  

DARRIS
-That gave me chills! :Eek:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Mullo, I am waiting for you to play!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

:Eek:

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Mikef

boo !

----------


## Mikef

BOO!

----------


## Mikef

BOO!

----------


## Mikef

BOO!

----------


## Mikef

My Favorite!

----------


## Mikef

y

----------


## Mikef

OOPS!

----------


## Mikef

Last one!

----------


## hcjilson

WHERE ARE YOU WAYNE?????????????

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Sean

......

----------


## Sean

.......

----------


## Sean

........

----------


## Sean

..........

----------


## Sean

...........

----------


## Mikef

Sean are these the ones on your key chain!

----------


## Sean

> *Mikef said:* 
> Sean are these the ones on your key chain!


Yep! :D :bbg: :D

----------


## Mikef

666

----------


## Mikef

345

----------


## Mikef

.

----------


## Mikef

It's getting harder!

----------


## keithbenjamin

Methinks Mikef needs a hobby. :)

...then again perhaps he already found one. :D

----------


## Mikef

Keith 

You got that right!

I just can't wait until next Friday!  I will be free!!!

----------


## keithbenjamin

Oh, you wish it were that easy. That's when the Thanksgiving avatar wars begin! ;)

----------


## Mikef

Keith 

That sounds like a turkey!

----------


## Mikef

.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Man, you can't even wait until next Friday. I think you may want to seek some professional help. AA perhaps? (Avatars Annonymous)

:cheers:

----------


## Sean

> *Mikef said:* 
> Keith 
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> I just can't wait until next Friday!  I will be free!!!

----------


## Mikef

/

----------


## optispares

.

----------


## fletch

h

----------


## mullo

.

----------


## Mikef

Mullo with the 300th post!

----------


## fletch

1

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Sean

......

----------


## Sean

.......

----------


## Sean

........

----------


## Sean

.........

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sorry I have been absent lately.  Here's a funny one.

----------


## mullo

.

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Happy Halloween!  This has been the greatest avatar wars yet!  With over 300 posts and 1500 views!  Hope you get lots more treats for Halloween!

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Happy Halloween!  This has been the greatest avatar wars yet!  With over 300 posts and 1500 views!  Hope you get lots more treats for Halloween!


Hey bud..! Once again......Great thread...as always.:cheers:

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Sean

......

----------


## Sean

........

----------


## Sean

........

----------


## Sean

.........

----------


## Sean

..........

----------


## Sean

...........

----------


## Sean

............

----------


## Sean

.............

----------


## Sean

..............

----------


## Sean

...............

----------


## Sean

................

----------


## Sean

.....................

----------


## Sean

....................

----------


## Sean

........................

----------


## Sean

..............................

----------


## Sean

...........................................

----------


## Sean

.....................................................

----------


## Sean

........................................................

----------


## Sean

............................................................  ..................

----------


## Sean

............................................................  ................

----------


## Sean

............................................................  .....................

----------


## Sean

............................................................  .............................

----------


## Sean

Cindy, Mullo and Sean.

----------


## mullo

Thanks buddy......one more before midnight!!!! Time to call it a night......

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sean,
Liked how "skinny" I looked in your pic!  And Mullo, the dangers of too much candy???  Leave the kids treats alone!  Until nexty year guys!

----------


## mullo

Another successful picture session!!! Great thread idea Cindy! Hope everyone had a fun and safe Hallowe'en.....It was good to have more involvement this year too!!!

----------


## Chairtime

Happy Halloween.  By the way, does anyone know the origin of halloween?

----------


## chm2023

> Happy Halloween. By the way, does anyone know the origin of halloween?


You can google it and find out.  My guess is something to do with All Souls Day.

----------


## Jedi

Wikipedia is your friend.

----------

